# Upset of the Year?



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, Gonzalez-Mares is a runaway for upset of the year 2013. I think it's one of the biggest upsets in years honestly; a lot of people thought Johnny was done. Golden Boy should consider moving Mares back down to 122, he might be a little undersized at FW.


----------



## Pacquiao (Jun 5, 2013)

An upset, but hardly upset of the year. Johnny G wasn't a no hoper. And anyone with dynamite in their hands is never really gonna be a no hoper.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Has to be. As much as Mares has been played up over the last couple of years.

Just goes to show, "who's a hype job and who's not"?


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Absolutely the upset of the year sofar, anyone that says no is fooling themself.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

-1400 on some sites... yeah this is a big one.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Has to be. As much as Mares has been played up over the last couple of years.
> 
> Just goes to show, "who's a hype job and who's not"?


I wouldn't call Mares a hype job, this wasn't Thompson-Price. Mares controlled round 1 fairly well, he just got lazy and got caught with a monster left hook that a lot of guys wouldn't have even got up from. He's beat too many solid fighters to be labeled a hype job.



Hatesrats said:


> Absolutely the upset of the year so far, anyone that says no is fooling themself.


Exactly.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

And the crazy shit is that i bet on the under bc Mares is too expensive and thought that Mares would eventually overwhelm Johnny who just got a decent chin and won but by the wrong guy lol. My vcash wasn't so lucky...


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> And the crazy shit is that i bet on the under bc Mares is too expensive and thought that Mares would eventually overwhelm Johnny who just got a decent chin and won but by the wrong guy lol. My vcash wasn't so lucky...


Ouch LOL.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> And the crazy shit is that i bet on the under bc Mares is too expensive and thought that Mares would eventually overwhelm Johnny who just got a decent chin and won but by the wrong guy lol. My vcash wasn't so lucky...


:yep Just the opposite for me... lost my real bet, won the vcash bet :fire Wanna swap?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Surely he couldn't have been 14-1 that's absurd


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> :yep Just the opposite for me... lost my real bet, won the vcash bet :fire Wanna swap?


haha but Heck no on both account. i still got 40k+ on ESB which was at one point at 100k.  I can see your bet plan though. Seems like the only change Johnny got is a KO chance due to Mares high workrate....Bittersweet victory!


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Surely he couldn't have been 14-1 that's absurd


One of my retarded rip off US sites (betus) ALWAYS overprice the favorites and shaft you on the underdog had Mares at -1400. Ridiculous.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

burn1 said:


> Has to be. As much as Mares has been played up over the last couple of years.
> 
> Just goes to show, "who's a hype job and who's not"?


:lol: Oh, for fuck's sake. He's never been a "hype-job." Abgeko x2, Darchinyan, Morel, Moreno, Ponce De Leon isn't hype, it's the list of fighters he fought and beat. All highly rated, established contenders and champions spanning three different weight classes. Went from 118 to 126 fighting the best and winning against the best until tonight.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

not really. gonzo was a champ recently even though, he lost to de leon. but, hes a hard puncher, a veteran with experience. mares a good fighter who looked uncomfortable vs the bigger gonzalez.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yes it was. What else would top it @Boxing Fanatic


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yes it was. What else would top it @*Boxing Fanatic*


:rolleyes come on young'n. buster over tyson was a major upset. this aint. gonzo a damn good fighter for the last couple of years, a champion


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Definitely. I was doing pretty damn good with my V-cash, coming back from losing a lot on Angulo and Price (I think). Lost it all on my boy, but I wouldn't have it any other way. Mares just has a tough road ahead of him in making a come-back. He's still fairly young and was topping the P4P charts.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> :rolleyes come on young'n. buster over tyson was a major upset. this aint. gonzo a damn good fighter for the last couple of years, a champion


the thread asked for " Upset of the *Year*?"

now can you answer again


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> :rolleyes come on young'n. buster over tyson was a major upset. this aint. gonzo a damn good fighter for the last couple of years, a champion


Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't that fight decades ago? We're talking recent memory here.

Yes Gonzo is a quality fighter, but come on - name a bigger upset over the last five years than tonight.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

gonzo a good fighter. u guys r disqualifying him LOL. mares went to war with agbeko and other fighters. he is easy to hit as those fights showed


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> gonzo a good fighter. u guys r disqualifying him LOL. mares went to war with agbeko and other fighters. he is easy to hit as those fights showed


please answer my question. Which fight is a bigger upset this year?

edit: I guess David Price losing the Thompson is a good shout


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> please answer my question. Which fight is a bigger upset this year?
> 
> edit: I guess David Price losing the Thompson is a good shout


so many fights. off the top of my head, probably rigo over donaire. most expected donaire to ko rigo since he was knocked down by cordoba and marroquin. i actually had cordoba beating him


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Definetly.

I can't believe my boy Mares went out like that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> so many fights. off the top of my head, probably rigo over donaire. most expected donaire to ko rigo since he was knocked down by cordoba and marroquin. i actually had cordoba beating him


no way is Rigo over Donaire above this one. Shit I made a big ass thread predicting that fight :lol:

More people picked Rigo to win than Gonzalez tonight


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> no way is Rigo over Donaire above this one. Shit I made a big ass thread predicting that fight :lol:
> 
> More people picked Rigo to win than Gonzalez tonight


u mean to tell me the matchmakers at tr have no idea what they r doing? :lol::rofl when does tr take a chance on their cash cow when they know their boy is gonna win? like pac and floyd. building a fuggin stadium from arum, come on. it was a clear duck by arum and pac team


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> so many fights. off the top of my head, probably rigo over donaire. most expected donaire to ko rigo since he was knocked down by cordoba and marroquin. i actually had cordoba beating him


Donaire was just a 2-1 Favorite.... Mares opened up a 8-1 Favorite. Johnny was a killer back in the day when he fought Izzy Vazquez but now he is very inconsistent in his recent performances which i think is why he is such a huge dog.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> u mean to tell me the matchmakers at tr have no idea what they r doing? :lol::rofl when does tr take a chance on their cash cow when they know their boy is gonna win? like pac and floyd. building a fuggin stadium from arum. come on. it was a clear duck by arum and pac team


Are you trying to make a point? Rigondeaux was an undefeated, number 1 ranked contender in the in the division. Almost everybody thought he was more skilled than Donaire, but just questioned his chin. 
Gonzalez got stopped 3 fights ago by a guy Mares just ktfo and only won 2 fights since against bums.

Try again. David Price/Thompson and Gonzalez/Mares are above that easily.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

kiko martinez.....


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

hat was the upset of the year fosho!! Stevenson vs Dawson was good but we all kinda knew Dawson was done so many gave Stevenson a shot, Rigo vs Donaire was great but many people gave Rigo a shot and knew he was super talented.....this one is fucked! #5 p4p getting destroyed by a dude that's past his best and just lost to PDL. Wow, what a win. Gonzales for years now has been one of, if not THE, biggest punchers under 135.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes, upset of the year.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Are you trying to make a point? Rigondeaux was an undefeated, number 1 ranked contender in the in the division. Almost everybody thought he was more skilled than Donaire, but just questioned his chin.
> Gonzalez got stopped 3 fights ago by a guy Mares just ktfo and only won 2 fights since against bums.
> 
> Try again. David Price/Thompson and Gonzalez/Mares are above that easily.


bs, mr han man. donaire was the fav over rigo. not vice versa


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> bs, mr han man. donaire was the fav over rigo. not vice versa


he was the favorite because of his speed and power and Rigo's chin and many thought he was untested. Not because of skill


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thompson-Price is up there, but Price was still a prospect. Rigo-Donaire wasn't that much of an upset, the odds were fairly close and plenty of media picked Rigo. 

Gonzalez-Mares is no doubt the upset of the year and it's not even close. That's not a diss to Gonzalez either.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> he was the favorite because of his speed and power and Rigo's chin and many thought he was untested. Not because of skill


i had thompson beating price easily. thats no fuggin upset

gonzo was the man before he got beat by de leon. he has power as he demonstrated and that was the difference. mares was always easy to hit. he was wobbled by past fighters before gonzo


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Add to the fact that Mares has been looking like an absolute beast knocking off great fighters after another while Johnny was getting KO, quitting, losing overseas, and losing... I figured he was done and looking for a paycheck tbh.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Add a poll op.

I say it is!


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Add a poll op.
> 
> I say it is!


Poll added!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

O59 said:


> :lol: Oh, for fuck's sake. He's never been a "hype-job." Abgeko x2, Darchinyan, Morel, Moreno, Ponce De Leon isn't hype, it's the list of fighters he fought and beat. All highly rated, established contenders and champions spanning three different weight classes. Went from 118 to 126 fighting the best and winning against the best until tonight.


Yeah but he lost a fight so he's a hypejob.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

10-1 underdog. 

Also, your poll is a bit short, there's also Dawson-Stevenson, Stevenson was the underdog. Any fight that underdog wins, it's an upset.

B-Hop was underdog against Cloud. Correct me if i'm wrong but I think Stiverne upset Arreola. Guillermo Jones upset Denis Lebedev.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> i had thompson beating price easily. thats no fuggin upset
> 
> gonzo was the man before he got beat by de leon. he has power as he demonstrated and that was the difference. mares was always easy to hit. he was wobbled by past fighters before gonzo


ok then I had Rigondeaux beating Donaire easily. thats no fuggin upset.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> ok then I had Rigondeaux beating Donaire easily. thats no fuggin upset.


I had Hopkins beating Cloud easily, he was still the underdog=win was an upset.

Rigondeaux upset Donaire.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> I had Hopkins beating Cloud easily, he was still the underdog=win was an upset.
> 
> Rigondeaux upset Donaire.


yeah I know, I was just showing him how stupid his statement was by applying it to another example


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Definitely. His stint at sbw wasn't championship material it was more like unfinished business from BW, but last night was supposed to be his crowning as the number 1 fw in the world (given Garcia has left, John is awol and Gonzalez is a better opponent than Terrazas) but instead we saw an amazing reminder as to why this is the best sport in the world as Gonzalez brutally claimed the top spot himself.

Mares will hopefully get a rematch now and the LSC fight will be back on track.

Messed up my accumulator last night. Had all the favourites to win and got my odds up to 2/3. Shit happens eh?


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Look at his body of work leading up to this fight. He beat them all from slicksters to brawlers. This was supposed to be another stepping stone. But this is boxing. Shit happens. All it takes is one punch. I expected him to be more careful in the early rounds and survey the landscape but he got careless. I put all my vcash on him. Now i'm at zero.


----------



## sailracing (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't recall any bigger upset than this one this year, so yes I subscribe with TS


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I knew it! I was gutted that it wasn't on over here and I couldn't stay up to watch a stream but I had a feeling it would be well worth watching.
Not this though!
Anyone know where I can watch it?( legally of course)

Much appreciated in advance.I really need to see this.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I knew it! I was gutted that it wasn't on over here and I couldn't stay up to watch a stream but I had a feeling it would be well worth watching.
> Not this though!
> Anyone know where I can watch it?( legally of course)
> 
> Much appreciated in advance.I really need to see this.


Sent you a link pal.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Sent you a link pal.


Got it mate.thank you.

Now I just need to batter my daughter to get my laptop back!:lol:


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Mares-Gonzalez is clearly the biggest upset of all the poll choices IMO.

Plenty of people picked Riggo to upset Donaire - it was a big fight between two top fighters.

David Price is British. :smile

Gonzalez was a faded ex-champ with a history of caving under pressure.

Just look at these pre-fight opinions:
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?16740-Abner-Mares-vs-Jhonny-Gonzalez


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sittin Sonny said:


> Mares-Gonzalez is clearly the biggest upset of all the poll choices IMO.
> 
> Plenty of people picked Riggo to upset Donaire - it was a big fight between two top fighters.
> 
> ...


I'm desperate to say I did say Jhonny would finish on his feet but it's bullshit.
I just expected the ref to step in late because I thought Jhonny would never quit or stay down.
Nothing can defend my pick,I thought Mares would wear him down late.

What are the repercussions of this upset though?
Is Jhonny going to go out Randall Bailey style first time out?
Will Russell Jnr come into the picture now?

Fuck,I'm going all old school Batman/Eastenders on this when I only meant to ask genuine questions.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Mares being a hypejob and Gonzo's win over him last night being upset of the year can't exist simultaneously. And to answer the question, this is upset of the year. I have a hard time seeing it being topped before year's end.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Most definitely the upset of the year.
Believe it or not,many of us thought Rigo was all wrong for Donaire long before they fought.Price was a shock but it wasn't at the sort of level as last night.

Mares getting blasted out in the first round will only be beaten if Canelo beats Floyd and/or Garcia blasts Lucas out inside 3 rounds.

And we all know how those will go....


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I honestly think Mares can bounce back well from this, up at featherweight. Gonzalez has power, we all know that especially now. Mares has had tough fights for most of his career he ain't no protected boxer he fights the best and he knows he'll pick up losses on the way.

Maybe he'll have an interim fight first but I fully expect a rematch to take place. I'd bet on Mares to even the score next time out (mainly due to what I expect to be favourable odds).


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Luf said:


> I honestly think Mares can bounce back well from this, up at featherweight. Gonzalez has power, we all know that especially now. Mares has had tough fights for most of his career he ain't no protected boxer he fights the best and he knows he'll pick up losses on the way.
> 
> Maybe he'll have an interim fight first but I fully expect a rematch to take place. I'd bet on Mares to even the score next time out (mainly due to what I expect to be favourable odds).


I know they're pals Luf but with the odds being so heavily in favour of Mares,do you think a rematch was contemplated in negotiations mate?

And I know that has nothing to do with the possibility of a rematch as it could happen either way.Just wondered.

And I hope Jhonny can hold that belt for a while. He's been a good servant but I worry it will be a short reign.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

It was Thompson over Price

most of my fellow Brits were claiming Price was the second coming of Lennox Lewis

They made a documentary before the fight "the next big thing"

They played you'll never walk alone and a marching band accompanied price to the ring

Then old, fat, washed up thompson brutally ko'd him with a cuffing jab


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I know they're pals Luf but with the odds being so heavily in favour of Mares,do you think a rematch was contemplated in negotiations mate?
> 
> And I know that has nothing to do with the possibility of a rematch as it could happen either way.Just wondered.
> 
> And I hope Jhonny can hold that belt for a while. He's been a good servant but I worry it will be a short reign.


they must have done, mares is a star boxer with a fan friendly style and elite level skills. I can't imagine GB not inserting a rematch clause.

I remember Gonzalez being somewhat dismissed by some going into the Hasegawa fight. He's fought a lot of top men and has earnt his cheque for sure.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> 10-1 underdog.
> 
> Also, your poll is a bit short, there's also Dawson-Stevenson, Stevenson was the underdog. Any fight that underdog wins, it's an upset.
> 
> B-Hop was underdog against Cloud. Correct me if i'm wrong but I think Stiverne upset Arreola. Guillermo Jones upset Denis Lebedev.


Good point with Stiverne-Arreola, should've had that on the list for sure (also a FOTY candidate in my opinion). Stevenson and Jones had upset wins, but I don't think they were that massive.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> It was Thompson over Price
> 
> most of my fellow Brits were claiming Price was the second coming of Lennox Lewis
> 
> ...


Nah man, Price was still a PROSPECT. How many times have we seen "the next big thing" in the HW division get flattened a few years into their careers, just when it seems a title shot is around the corner? The list is too long to write. One could argue the Jonathan Banks stoppage of Seth Mitchell was the same level upset of Thompson-Price. Same thing, a prospect falls to a cagey veteran (although Price was obviously rated higher than Mitchell).


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

It's right up there with Stevenson - Dawson. Two prety shocking first round KO's. Gotta love those hard-hitting underdogs. Kapoooww!


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Sent you a link pal.


Send it this way to!:hey


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Really? Price fucking Thompson. No one outside of Britain gave two shits about fucking Price. Price wasn't proven at all. Here we have Abner Mares who was topping p4p charts, dominating opponents, and talking about fights at 130 lbs. which is unbelievable getting knocked out in the first round by a grizzled vet who wasn't looking impressive. No bigger upset than this.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Really? Price fucking Thompson. No one outside of Britain gave two shits about fucking Price. Price wasn't proven at all.


American fans probably had a higher regard for Thompson than Price.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

J.R. said:


> It's right up there with Stevenson - Dawson. Two prety shocking first round KO's. Gotta love those hard-hitting underdogs. Kapoooww!


To me the Stevenson victory really wasn't an upset, it was the manner in which he won. I wasn't surprised at all that Stevenson stopped Dawson; I was surprised that it was the from the first shot he landed clean.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

This is the upset of 2013. It was almost a foregone conclusion that Mares would win this bout and set up the big fight with Santa Cruz.

And it's not like Gonzalez squeaked out a close decision, was given a gift stoppage, or landed a fight saving shot while down on the cards. This was a straight up, one round ass whipping. You have to factor in the manner of victory.


----------



## The Great Muta (Jun 4, 2013)

Quite possibly. Gonzalez is a very good fighter though, but a first round KO of a guy who's up there with Carl Froch and one or two others for best competition faced for the last few years and is not a prospect or overrated hype job is very shocking. 

Thompson over Price should have been seen coming, Price was only a prospect and Thompsons a longtime 12 round fighter. I think the result has been officially changed now but I'd have put Sam Solliman, modestly above average journeyman, beating Felix Sturm, ex longtime champion (coming off a dominant win of Zbik and close loss to Geale) in Germnay no less, near the top of the years makor upsets too.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Sittin Sonny said:


> American fans probably had a higher regard for Thompson than Price.


 Plenty of us Brit fans did too.


----------

